# Bad motor mount symptoms?



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

2000 S4: How to tell? What replacement/upgrades fit? How many mounts? Thx.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Bad motor mount symptoms? (Bahnburner)*

Sloppy Engine is the first sign, then pulled wire harnesses etc. IIRC 01 & 02 S4 engine mounts are the same as RS4 engine mounts, not sure about '00 so maybe someone can chime in.
I'm happily running a pair of 034 Motorsport Street Density mounts and RS4 trans mounts.
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=772


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Bad motor mount symptoms? (GLS-S4)*

Should the shifter move at all under acceleration?


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

Yea i have the same thing, m shifter moves also. I was thinking engine or tranny mount. Any one have a definitive answer


----------



## K2fly (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (automagp68)*

I have noticed that my shifter lever feels sloppy and it feels like the engine is moving when the throttle is quickly changed. It bounces over bumps too. The shifter lever is directly attached to the trans/engine so whenever you change the throttle you will feel and see the lever move as the engine torques on the mounts. If the engine/trans mounts are wearing you will notice sooner with the stickshift. I intend to change mine this summer.


----------



## ScottieDucati (Feb 17, 2005)

I've recently done RS4 mounts, snub mount, tranny mounts, rear diff mounts (034 motorsports) and rear diff carrier bushings.... aaaand a rebuilt center driveshaft!
My shifter moves less, feels firmer, but there is still movement. I don't think it's possible to completely eliminate this "symptom."


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

JHMotorsports makes a pretty nice short shift kit with lower bushing and its a complete kit. Kinda spendy but well worth it and they demonstrate in their videos the difference their product makes.


----------

